# Large lump under betta chin



## NoviceBettaKeeper98 (May 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I've had my betta, Neptune, since last Saturday. He hasn't been eating at all..even when I offer him food. Currently, he's in a 1.5 gallon tank with gravel, a plant, a log, and a filter. I've bought a heater and it's in the mail. I'm really worried that he's sick. After I came home today, I noticed a large lump under his chin. I've never seen it before. The tank temperature is around 72, but when the heater comes it will bump the temperature to 78. I've posted some pictures below. Help! I really want him to stay alive  Please help!
Is it a disease? Or is it him tiring. He's always swimming around...I've never seen him rest. Even with the bump he's swimming around...Does it look like anything serious?

I've uploaded a picture of what he looked like before the bump came, after I noticed the bump, and a picture of the entire tank.
Thanks a bunch!
NoviceBettaKeeper98


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Fill this out-


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?

Looks like constipation to me... Fast him for three days to start.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The temp fluctuations in the tank are probably stressing him out. He is also bloated. 
Get a better heater, keep the temp 78 steady, and fast him for a few days. Make sure he is pooping.


----------

